# rjkoneill's TJ07 - Fully Watercooled - Finally Finished!



## rjkoneill (Oct 27, 2009)

heres a pictoral of my latest project
thought i would share it here

Special thanks to GELID for supplying me with the fans for the build
http://www.gelidsolutions.com/


Project Bangra has been nominated in the 'intel core challenge'
please take a few minutes out of your day to vote for my system
your support would be greatly appreciated

http://www.intelcorechallenge.com/vote.cfm?submissionid=6663DD94-4EDD-4966-8F7F-89B92328667C


----------



## rjkoneill (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## rjkoneill (Oct 27, 2009)

*Component List*

*Case*
Silverstone TJ07B-W
6X Gelid Silent 120mm Fans
2X Gelid Silent 92mm Fans

*System*
Intel Core I7 920 Processor
Asus Rampage II Extreme Motherboard
OCZ BLADE 2000MHz Memory
2X XFX XXX ATI RADEON HD 4890 Graphics Cards
2X Intel X25-M Mainstream 80GB in RAID 0
Pioneer DVDRW
Corsair HX 850W Power Supply
*
Watercooling*
EK Supreme CPU Block
EK ASUS X58 Mosfet Kit
Koolance MBASR2E-V2 NB/SB Block
2X EK FC4890 CF - Nickel-Plated GPU BLocks
2X Laing DDC-1Plus MCP355 12V Pumps
2X EK-DDC X-TOP V2 - G1/4 White Acetal Pump Tops
EK Multioption Reservoir 250 rev.2
ThermoChill PA120.4 Quad - 480 (15mm)
Thermochill PA120.2 Dual - 240 (15mm)
4X Meters XSPC 7/16" ID - 5/8" OD White Hose
2x Litre Nanoxia Hyperzero Coolant Clear 

*Bitspower*
20X Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4" High Flow 7/16" ID 5/8" OD Compression Fittings
4X Bitspower Black Sparkle 45 degree Rotary G 1/4 adapter
1X Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4 - 90 Degree Rotary Adapter	
2X Bitspower Black Sparkle G 1/4 - 90 Degree Dual Rotary Adapter
6X Bitspower Black Sparkle G1/4" Stop Fitting
1X Bitspower Black Sparkle D-Plug Set NORMAL

*Mods*
240mm Radiator Stand
480mm Quad Radiator Stand
30X Meter 4mm Black Cable Braid
2.5X Meter Black 2:1 Heatshrink 
Sunbeam Multi Fan Power Port
Tinted Side panel Window


----------



## dir_d (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats simply amazing...its more like art than a computer lol, if i had it i would just stare at it and never use it. Good Job Best computer ive seen in awhile.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 27, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous


----------



## DrPepper (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks absolutely fantastic.

Love the black and white colour scheme, it firs perfectly.


----------



## DonInKansas (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll take Hot Sex for $1,000, Alex.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 28, 2009)

Where did you get the 24 pin plug, solo sleaved thingy?  This, pluged into the 24 pin in the back:


----------



## rjkoneill (Oct 28, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> I'll take Hot Sex for $1,000, Alex.



not quite sure i know what you mean?



mlee49 said:


> Where did you get the 24 pin plug, solo sleaved thingy?  This, pluged into the 24 pin in the back:



its a 24 pin extention that i braided
it saved me having to braid the psu and void the warranty
if my psu dies i can have a new one in the system in 10 minutes, and i dont need to re-braid anything


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Oct 28, 2009)

_Very_ nicely done!


----------



## grunt_408 (Oct 28, 2009)

Big Pat on the Back for a nice clean looking machine. 10/10


----------



## heky (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice case and mods.Love the black and white theme, always looks well.

Building a TJ07 myself with some water cooling mods.A quick question for you...How did you remove the logo from the front of the case, or rather what did you use to remove it ??
Would love to take mine off as well but haven't found anything yet to remove it.


----------



## Asylum (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice job on this setup.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 28, 2009)

Love it, fans look great.


----------



## rjkoneill (Oct 28, 2009)

oily_17 said:


> Very nice case and mods.Love the black and white theme, always looks well.
> 
> Building a TJ07 myself with some water cooling mods.A quick question for you...How did you remove the logo from the front of the case, or rather what did you use to remove it ??
> Would love to take mine off as well but haven't found anything yet to remove it.



i used this acetone [like nail varnish remover]

i would put a tiny bit on a cotton cloth and work it in gradually so as not to damage the paint

repeat until the logos lift off 
hope this helps


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks 

Will certainly give it a try, and congrats again on a nice clean build.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Oct 28, 2009)

That shit is just awesome. Now I want you to do me! HA HA, I mean my case that way. Awesome job dude. 20/20.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous man, have you thought about submitting your mods to any PC mags? I'm almost sure it will make the pages.


----------



## twicksisted (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow!!!!
Fantasticly thought out... seriously sexy setup you have there and colour scheme is great too!!!
Well done


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 28, 2009)

rjkoneill said:


> its a 24 pin extention that i braided
> it saved me having to braid the psu and void the warranty
> if my psu dies i can have a new one in the system in 10 minutes, and i dont need to re-braid anything



I'll take one in black please   Seriously you wanna make some money?


----------



## wolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Absolutely kick-fuckin-ass job man, that is one of the most smick builds I have ever seen, piece of mind must be through the roof.

two thumbs up.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 28, 2009)

this is amazing, no other words needed

just 1 thing

the 24pin extension, why not put it behind the reservoir? i think it would give it a cleaner look.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 30, 2009)

great build,, TJ07 Is one bad ass case


----------



## oliverrichard47 (Oct 31, 2009)

that looks absolutely amazing, unfortunately all the PCs I own, the cases are filled with IDE ribbon :S


----------



## aximbigfan (Nov 1, 2009)

Holy crap that is awesome. Great job!


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 1, 2009)

Astonishing.

That case is nice it even has room for 2 psu. All parts are watercooled which is cool.


----------



## krisna159 (Nov 5, 2009)

awesome bro....no other words needed
but how much money u spend for all those??



* iam sorry about my bad english


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 5, 2009)

simply stunning!


----------



## rjkoneill (Nov 23, 2009)

guys, your support would be greatly appreciated 

Project Bangra has been nominated in the 'intel core challenge'
please take a few minutes out of your day to vote for my system

http://www.intelcorechallenge.com/vote.cfm?submissionid=6663DD94-4EDD-4966-8F7F-89B92328667C


----------



## Carlitos714 (Feb 21, 2010)

man i loved that case!!! I almost go one but I couldnt pass up a corsair 800D for $100 bucks! my set up also has white tubing. looks awesome!


----------



## Carlitos714 (May 12, 2010)

hey man nice build! what are you temps at idle? load? what program u use to load?

i eventually want to build a tj07 and im just curious how it competes with my 800D build with two triple rads. thank you


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2010)

Me like


----------



## roast (May 12, 2010)

Very nice. I particularly like the white-on-black color scheme, and that schmexy foam padding.


----------

